# Need help if its a shellrot or not



## Dharmesh (4 mo ago)

Please help in identifying what is the issue with my albino baby red eared slider, he eats well, i got him 1 month back he had respiratory problems, which we treated and he became perfect, eats well, swims well, basks well, very active and everything is proper.
we have water temperature at about 27.5 deg C / 81.5 deg F , also we use UV bulbs for basking and heat the setup is proper for his size.
but recently i noticed a small hole or dent like in the side of the plastron, i am not sure if its a shell rot, it doesn't smell, i do not want to risk his health, so kindly help identifying the issue and suggest how i can take care of it.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

To my very limited understanding of shell rot, I believe it starts at the edges of the scutes? If so, you don't have shell rot. I could equally be completely wrong, so hopefully someone who knows more will reply soon.
Gorgeous little slider though, I've never seen an albino one before!


----------

